# mental health people are slower learners and what effect would it have on the class?



## BamBamx8 (Jul 1, 2013)

How a few that try hard don't always get it right but can with extra practice.If it worth it?


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jul 1, 2013)

need some advice from teachers.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure what it is you're asking. Could you elaborate a little bit?


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jul 2, 2013)

What I meant,I know it was'nt clear,was do  anti depressant meds affect anybody else or is it me?I have trouble sometimes with  8 or 10 move drills remembering it.I was also very tired.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 2, 2013)

BamBamx8 said:


> What I meant,I know it was'nt clear,was do  anti depressant meds affect anybody else or is it me?I have trouble sometimes with  8 or 10 move drills remembering it.I was also very tired.



Everybody, whether or not on meds, has trouble sometimes (or even a lot of times!) remembering sequences of moves.  I was, by coincidence, recently reading an old piece by Dave Lowry where he describes a student having trouble with a kata, getting stuck, then helped by the teacher -- only to get stuck again a few moves later.  It's a universal issue...  You might try breaking the sequences down into parts of 3 or 4 moves each instead, and then chunking them together.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2013)

The only battle is to improve yourself. Keep at it!


----------



## BamBamx8 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks,I'm starting to run to improve my wind and will keep at it till I get it right.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 5, 2013)

Learning forms is an acquired skill. Once you get into the swing of it, they will start coming easier.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jul 5, 2013)

Having just come from the martial arts supershow in vegas I can say that there is indeed a purpose for martial arts to those who have special needs of some kind whether they be mental, emotional, or physical challenges.

In addition to that I personally conducted research for my masters degree providing a link between martial arts training and positive life changes similar to cognitive behavior therapy used in treatment for those experiencing depressive disorders.

So yes, it is worth it. If you like martial arts training, hang in there. You may not improve as quickly as some others but its not about them it is about what you can get out of it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 5, 2013)

Meds might be having an effect, but the thing is, very few people remember everything the first time its shown to them.
You might not be learning as fast as everyone else, but there is absolutely no reason for you to let that get you down. Look at all of the progress you DO make DESPITE whatevers holding you back, not at how much longer it might take!


----------

